
Ask HN: How do I see all comments I have ever made on HN? - jonloldrup
How do I see all comments I have ever made on Hacker News?
======
gus_massa
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=jonloldrup](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=jonloldrup)

~~~
jonloldrup
thanks!

